# 3 rifles to do it all!



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

A friend of mine asked my over coffee the other day if I had to choose just 3 rifles to hunt all over the world wich ones would I choose. Now just 3 to do everthing everywhere with. So it got me intrested to hear what other might choose for thier 3 do rifles. Now lets hear what you guys will choose.


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

270 win. for yotes to deer, 375 for elk, bear and really big game, and a 50. cal............for fun


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Scooter

The middle one is the tough one. We all need a lowly 22 rimfire. At least I would because I wouldn't hunt squirrel or rabbit with a shotgun. The heavy rifle could be a 416 Remington Magnum, but I think I would drop down to a 375 H&H which would let me lower the size of my medium caliber. I could also use the 375 for elk and such so I need something for varmint and deer. It would definitely be a 30 caliber for me, 308 on the low end and 300 mag on the high end. As I would want to pound a lot of loads through this thing, and shoot coyote, I think I would go with the 308. Ya, a 308 could go from prairie dogs, to large mule deer, and even close range elk.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

25-06, 7 mag, 338um I already own them and I am confident that with the right reloads I can kill what I hit on this continent. No desire in me to hunt far away exotic places.

Just my Two Cents

Bob


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

All very intresting replies I hope to read more of them so keep em coming!


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

22mag rifle

30-06 rifle... this gun is basically used for anything on earth

45 pistol its a 300 grain bullet going 770 fps...cant go wrong with that for energy transfer and will stop anything on this planet but that new .500 caliber is taking the shooting world by storm


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

Well. if a 22lr is not included, it would not be much of a list. It is the number one gun. The mid weight is the hardest of these, because it would have to do the varmit hunting on up to mid/large game. Now assumuing that you like to varmit hunt, and p-dogs would be practice for larger game hunting, I would then choose a 35 Whelen or 350 rem mag. You see, you can load up bullets intended for the 38/357's from very slow plinking on up to 250gr bullets for most anything here. It may not be a 500yd varmit gun, but for shooting where teh 22lr stops and on out to 350yds or so, it would work and give you practice for the bulk of you hunting needs. The last one would be a 416 remington. The 375 H&H came to mind first, but shooting my improved Whelen35 and my 375 H&H I just don't think the increase in power is there for really large game. So the 416 gets my vote with more power than the 375 and better down range performance than a 458. (if we don't count the 22lr, a 257 roberts 257 wby, or 25-06 could be added to the list)


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

.22-250 for the small stuff, .257 WBY .270WBY(havent decided yet) for the medium to larger game deer-elk, and .378WBY for the big game that doesnt live in america.

-all caliburs subject to change w/out notice :sniper:


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

220 swift
2506
7mm rem


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

Well since the question was "which 3 RIFLES"... not which three guns, I'll leave handguns out of it....

.22lr
.270Wby mag
.50 Winchester Apex


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

22 mag.(can do anything a 22lr can do and at longer range)
30-'06(nuff said)
450 Marlin(if I can't kill it with this ctg. I don't want to hunt it.)
http://www.chuckhawks.com/450Marlin.htm


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

A Savage 24f-12 combo 12guage/223 rem that counts as one right, my 7mm-08 because its so accurate, and for everything thats really big I think a 338 lapua would be more then up to the task. :sniper:


----------



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

.22LR, .243, .308. All savage Bolt actions in left hand of course!
:sniper:


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

All very intresting selections,

My choices are a 22-250, a .264 Win Mag, and .375 H&H. I would feel right at home with my .338 RUM but there are caliber restictions for dangerous game on the Dark Continent.


----------



## wirehairman (Oct 31, 2005)

1) My .22 LR for gophers and general plinking.

2) My .308, with which I've shot everything from 'yotes to numerous elk.

3) Guess I'd need some sort of cannon if I ever made it to Africa but am not familiar enough with them to choose one right now.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

.22 lr
22-250 for dogs
7mm rem mag (can kill everything on this continet that I see fit)

With the right loads and good bullet placement you can kill almost anything.

:sniper:


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

> 22 mag.(can do anything a 22lr can do and at longer range)
> 30-'06(nuff said)
> 450 Marlin(if I can't kill it with this ctg. I don't want to hunt it.)


ya i basically agree with that... except for the 450 Honestly i would take a 50 cal


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

22 LR, 22 Hornet, .30-06, I know i know the 22 hornet isn't the best mid size gun but it was my Grampas rifle so it has a certain sentimental value to it.


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

the_rookie said:


> > 22 mag.(can do anything a 22lr can do and at longer range)
> > 30-'06(nuff said)
> > 450 Marlin(if I can't kill it with this ctg. I don't want to hunt it.)
> 
> ...


Which "50" are we talking about? The 50 BMG as in the McMillian M-87's ect. or something like a Sharps in 50-140 or 50-90 or could it be one of the Marlin lever guns chambered in Smith & Wessons new 50Mag.??

Also, I could live with a 22lr or move up to a 22 Hornet and still be as happy, long as I've got a good '06 for 90% of what I'll be hunting.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

.223 Remington/5.56mm Can do anything the 22 mag can do and at longer ranges ammo still cheap and also a great plinker. 7mm-08 not much is said bout this cartridge but hey Its my little secret "ITS THE Best". Finnaly I think short of Elephant and cape Buffalo the .325 WSM should be a good one.
.223
7mm-08
.325WSM


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

My NEF Single Shot - 4 barrels - 17 HM2, 17 HMR, 22 LR, & 22 Mag - that counts as one right? - for nuts and berry duty

257 Ackley Improved - varmints & deer - My personal favorite to shoot and reload - Ruger M77 Top tang safety - 24" Shaw barrel and Timney Trigger - 100 gr or 120 gr Partitions for deer - 75 gr hornady hollow points for critters.

300 Win Mag - Elk, Moose, Caribou - I don't plan on shooting a bear or any african game - if that changes might have to get a little bigger. - Win Pre-64 MOD 70 with 2.5-8x Leopould - My second favorite shooter - Loves 180 gr Accubonds.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

If I could only have three rifles I would have to choose:

Ruger 10/22: 22 Long Rifle - Reliable even with dirty ammo, fairly easy to maintain, and spare parts are common and inexpensive, and easy to install. The 22lr cartridge makes it economical to shoot, will take all small game animals, and doesn't waist meat.

Tikke T3 Battue Light: 308 Winchester - Quality compact bolt action with, Get this, IRON SIGHTS. The 308 cartridge is also suitable from Elk down with proper bullets, and practice ammo is as cheap and common as dirt.

Winchester 70: 458 Win Mag - If I HAD to choose a dangerous game cartride this would be it. Its been around a while, and its not going away any time soon and is effective on any land animal. The model 70 is the most accurate repeating platform that offers this cartridge.

Simplicity, economics, effectiveness and maximum utility.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I'm going to presume hunting anything from rabbit/varmints on up to dangerous game. If so, my list would be...

17HMR
270 or 30-06
375 Magum

If the rimfire small game rifle is not included in the question...

22-250
270/30-06
375 Magnum

Much as I love the 270, if you really pinned me down, I would opt for a 30-06 over it because of the increased versatility and wide array of bullet options...


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

220 swift
7mm rem mag
340 wby mag

I own all three and use them often


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

22 lr, 30-06, and 45/70 Alaskan


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

If I could only have 3 and I was going to hunt every thing from deer to dangerous game in Africa it would go some thing like this.

.257 wby mag. 
7mm STW mag.
.460 wby mag.


----------



## marcus_rubbo (Dec 11, 2005)

ar-15
308
50 cal


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

I have it!!!!!!!! Your question was which three rifles to do it all....well since I hunt with my brother and my dad,... if we all had three rifles and since we'd be together, we could share.... that means we really have to decide on which NINE rifles to choose......

:lol:


----------



## KRAKMT (Oct 24, 2005)

22-250 or 204 havent yet decided.
264 win mag for the small medium and some large creatures 
And I have the .50 but that takes a little of the sport out of it and unless you can hire a pack person it is a bit on the heavy side+ a little slow on the swing in the deep brush.
I am thinking one of the 416s would fit nicely.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Targets and Varmints- Remington XR-100 in .22-250, crown that with a Burris 4-16x44 B-Plex Signature Series 8)

Medium and Large game- Remington 7400 in .30-06, crown that with a Burris 3-9x40 B-Plex Fullfield II :lol:

Dangerous Game and Africa- Remington Model 700 Safari in .458 Win, crown that with a Burris 4x Short Mag 

I like Remingtons and Burris, in case you can't tell!
:sniper:


----------



## killadoe (Dec 12, 2005)

Mine would be

22LR for squirrels rabbits birds ect.
223 coyotes and other varmints that I might like to shoot
30-06 given the right ammo it will kill anything on this planet


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Maybee one gun could do it:

AR-15 with:
22lr upper
223 upper
458 SOCOM upper

Covers squirel to moose.


----------



## Slinger70 (Dec 20, 2005)

.22

30-30 ( I can't believe nobody picked this one)

.45/70 or something that starts with at least a 4


----------



## bwnelson (Oct 29, 2002)

3 Rifles ... And we are talking Firearm, Cartridge, plus Sights right?

1. .22 LR is obvious, but I am going to use this thing for varmits as well as target practice. I want a bolt action rifle that feels like a hunting gun and has enough zip for serious play while keeping plinking ammo affordable and fun. Give me a Ruger 77/17 RM (Blue/Walnut 22" tube) in .17HMR. Top it with a Leupy VX-II 3-9 EFR. Oh baby ...

2. I routinely claim my Rem 700 Mountain Rifle in .280 with a VX-III 2.5-8 B&C reticle is medicine for Rocky to Bullwinkle. I'm not backing down now. Load with 120 gr Ballistic Tips for Varmits through Deer, 140 Triple Shocks for Deer through Elk/Moose. Yeah it really is a little much for sod poodles and the .17 wont quite reach them on the far side of the town but I'm not that mad at soddy's these days and 120 BT's are more than flat enough to fog the prairie with red mist.

3. African Dreams ... and North America Bear Country. I'll take Cindy Garrison's gun (well Cindy too for that matter) any time. Ruger 77 MK II Magnum in .375 H&H, VX-III 1.75-6 with a German 4 reticle. There are more powerful rounds out there but my reloading bench is not on the dark continent, Fed Ex doesn't get back up ammo there, and you can get .375's a hell of a lot easier than anything else. Load the .375 with TSX for plains game, Solids for Dumbo and Buffs. I think I am covered.

Hows that boys? Cindy?


----------



## Bubba_16 (Dec 19, 2005)

Hmmmm

My thompson Center .22 Classic. use it for plinking and small game animals.

Some Bolt action rifle in .204 ruger. that would be my tack driver and my coyote gun.

and my grampas bolt action .308 for the hunting i do that is all i would need. no need for anything bigger


----------



## 4seasons (Feb 6, 2007)

For rabbits, squirrels, and targets:
Winchester Model 190 - 22lr

For coyotes, deer, short range elk:
Ruger M77 Mark II - 260 Rem

For Bear, Dangerous Game:
Still undecided
It would have to have Controlled feed/ claw extraction/ blade ejection and be of at least 338 caliber. I like the weatherby mag's ballistics (340, 338-378, 378) but I have never handled one to know if they have a Mauser style extractor. I know the Winchester model 70 would work but they aren't building them now and finding a 338 mag or 375 H&H might prove challenging. That leaves the Ruger M77 Hawkeye Alaskan in 375 ruger or the Sako 85 in 9.3 x66 sako. However both of these calibers are short range and I might want to take a long shot at an elk, which would be more suited with the 340 or 338-378 weatherby mags. Then I like stainless laminate, which I haven't seen in a Weatherby
I think I'll just put off buying this gun until Sako makes an 85 in 378 weatherby mag.
But since I have to chose now I'll take a Winchester Model 70 Classic Stainless in 375 H&H and hope I can find one since they haven't made them since 2005.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

1. 223, since I can only have one of these I'd either have a 700 LVSF or 20" PSS

2. 300 Win

3. 375 H&H

Number's 2 & 3 would be Model 70 SS Classics.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I'd have to go with the 17hmr or 22 mag. for small game, .243 for coyotes and deer sized game and last but not least, my .50 cal. Knight muzzleloader for the deer sized game and up. Muzzleloaders count right?


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

these are the first three of my favorite rifles and i think they can do the job for everything

1. 308for all large game
2. mini 14(.223)for varmints
3. and last the .22 mag for all small game and maybe birds with birdshot


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

For rodents: 17 Mach2, 17HMR, 22 Mag, take your pick (its pretty much a wash.

For non-dangerous game from yotes to Caribou: 243 (Savage Varminter or a weather warrior).

For all dangerous game and non-dangerous game bigger than a Caribou: 300 Win Mag (also a Savage weather warrior, but with the muzzle break.)

 :sniper:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

1) Bushmaster O.R.C. in 5.56 with Trijicon ACOG 4x32 Scope with Red Dual Illumination & Doctor Optic.

http://www.trijicon.com/user/parts/prod ... tegoryID=3

http://bushmaster.com/shopping/weapons/ ... 6m4orc.asp

I am in the process of acquiring this setup.

2) FNH A3 G in .308 with a Nightforce NXS 5.5-22x56mm Ill. Mil Dot

http://www.fnhusa.com/products/firearms ... id=FNM0024

http://www.nightforceoptics.com/index.p ... 2629ef8c6d

This setup is currently in my possession. (my baby)










3) Barrett 50 BMG with a Nightforce NXS 8-32x56mm Ill. Mil Dot (just in case I have to take out a plane or two :wink: )

http://www.barrettrifles.com/rifle_82.aspx

http://www.nightforceoptics.com/index.p ... 659afb5e4e

Thats about it, I could go into sidearms but that was not asked. :beer:


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

JIFFY OMG wow i guess you are into pretty big guns that barret was nice but what are oyu planning to take with that elephant?????lol :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Whatever I want to.......


----------



## ba_50 (Oct 11, 2006)

.22 rimfire, 30/06 Springfield, .416


----------

